# Is there changes to CE Schemes for Lone Parents-



## Cashstrapped (3 Jun 2010)

I have heard on radio and through the rumour mill that the Goverment were proposing changes to CE Schemes for Lone Parents.  I have been waiting on Garda Clearance to take up a CE Scheme position and I am due to start next month.

Can anyone confirm if it is true that they are changing the criteria so that you only recieve one or the other payment for Lone Parents and if so when is it to be introduced. Also would people already on these courses keep their current entitlements i.e CE Scheme Payment and reduced Lone Parents.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## SarahMc (14 Jun 2010)

I thought this had already happened.  All double payments were stopped from the last budget.


----------



## maryann thun (28 Jun 2010)

*Ce*

I am a lone perant with two kids on a ce scheme i get 196 of lone perants and my wage is 275  i know it sounds great but i am on rent allowance and i pay 110 towards my rent and i have been waiting 6 months for my medcail card. Oh and no back to school allowance


----------

